# Mont Ventoux with the kids



## veloman (19 May 2012)

I have two tired but happy kids Daniel (12) and Vicky (10), we made it to the top, although they both beat me to the Summit. Vicky has achieved her ambition of doing the climb before she is 11 years old.









Started in Malaucene in the rain,





12 kilometres through to Bedoin, then just a further 22 kilometres of solid climbing to the summit, with an average gradient of over 7%. 

Mum supported us all the way up and supplied a welcome lunch at Chalet Renard.





Paid our respects to Tom Simpson, within sight of the summit.






Met at the top by hailstones and 2 Celsius, so decided to drive back down and not risk the decent in those conditions, 23 Celsius at the base of the climb.


----------



## oldfatfool (19 May 2012)

Cracking achievement 

Bet you wish you only weighed 5~6 stone as well though


----------



## jdtate101 (19 May 2012)

Well done to all of you, especially the kids. Cracking achievement. I'm scheduled to have my 'go' next year at the Ventoux.


----------



## dodgy (19 May 2012)

Your red shorts don't leave much to the imagination 

Cracking achievement, especially for the kids. Well done.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 May 2012)

Maximum respect, and Chapeaus!! all round.
They'll want to do the Cingles next...


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2012)

Wow - well done


----------



## Crackle (22 May 2012)

Quite an achievment for them both, kids love adventures, fantastic.


----------



## avsd (22 May 2012)

Well done to the complete family - riders and support team  . That climb is still on my bucket list.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (22 May 2012)

Good lord, what it is to have size and youth on your side! Bloody well done to them both!


----------



## veloman (30 May 2012)

Thanks for all the comments, kids, although tired where fine a couple of days later, me on the other hand...

Note to self, use different coloured shorts for the next one, L'Alpe d'Huez...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Jun 2012)

You should have let them cycle back down it again, WEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## wakou (12 Jun 2012)

Chapeaux! Inspiring stuff kids.


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Jun 2012)

Fantastic stuff!
Congrats to all.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Jun 2012)

That is fantastic, to climb the legendary Ventoux itself is a dream, but to take your kids with you must be brilliant, you must be s proud of them, your own little peleton !
Thats what life is all about, well done and savour the moment.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Jun 2012)

blimey! That'll come back to haunt you when you need help up the stairs!


----------



## StuAff (15 Jun 2012)

Well done all of you! Reminds me of a story I read in the paper last year, of back in 1997 when a proud parent named Johnny Schleck challenged his younger son to race him up there. Not only did Andy (then 12) beat Dad, he was relaxing with his third ice cream when Johnny wheezed his way to the summit....


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Jun 2012)

Wowee - that's a great effort by you all! 

Well done!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jun 2012)

You still should have let them cycle back down again though! That would be one EPIC downhill run!


----------

